# Pick it apart



## Optimus Primer

Did this today and yesterday. See what you can do.


----------



## Optimus Primer




----------



## Protech

Wouldn't change a thing :thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz

You guys use primer?  I still see the lettering at the joints is why I ask. One thing there is an inspector up here that does not allow us to use reducing bushings, we have to use a reducing coupling. Other than that looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Protech

I think that is some text book priming. Square and just enough past the hub to be barely visible.


----------



## GREENPLUM

excellent craftsmanship, looks great 

do they make you test the DWV for inspections?
kinda stingy on the primer.
interesting hanging system ( did you rob the hvac guy )

do we get any CPVC picts?


----------



## Tommy plumber

Good to see you're in there first. "First one in is the best dressed". I don't see any mechanical, electrical or sprinkler pipes in the trusses yet. It's good to get your sanitary done first. 

Hopefully the 'lectrician won't ask you to move anything so he can put his cans up...


----------



## Optimus Primer

GREENPLUM said:


> excellent craftsmanship, looks great
> 
> do they make you test the DWV for inspections?
> kinda stingy on the primer.
> interesting hanging system ( did you rob the hvac guy )
> 
> do we get any CPVC picts?


Yes we have to test DWV. Not stingy on the primer, neat with the primer. Purple worms drive me nuts. It's hanging with plastic hanger strap. Cpvc :furious: will start thrusday. pics will follow. I'll take pics of the other plumber that was working with me. You'll see his primer. And then some.


----------



## SlickRick

Looks good, but I would expect nothing less.


----------



## Epox

Nice looking job, you kept the primer in the joints. I'm anal about that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer

Tommy plumber said:


> Good to see you're in there first. "First one in is the best dressed". I don't see any mechanical, electrical or sprinkler pipes in the trusses yet. It's good to get your sanitary done first.
> 
> Hopefully the 'lectrician won't ask you to move anything so he can put his cans up...


Mechanical started on the 2nd floor in the attic. But we went through everything first. that's why I split it the way I did. Cans should be no problem.. No sprinkler pipes here. Only a 2 story. if its a 3 story then yes.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Get yourself a louisville double step ladder and trash the werner.


----------



## Optimus Primer

GREENPLUM said:


> Get yourself a louisville double step ladder and trash the werner.


 
yeah, try telling my boss that. Besides did you know ladders a racist? If you look you'll see a white guy working and a black man falling.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

I don't like the plastic strap for pipe support. It will eventually fail, and the pipe could sag. I use Greenfield hangers. 

Other than that, 

Aye, lookin good.


----------



## plbgbiz

Nice job HP. :thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Looks great. Only thing I would trash is the perforated strap for support. But if it works for you do it.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Oh, and the cell core. I'm done with that crap.


----------



## HOMER

p-tape not approved in so Cal for plastic pipe.



> I don't like the plastic strap for pipe support. It will eventually fail, and the pipe could sag. I use Greenfield hangers.


what is this Greenfield hanger to which you refer ?

thanks


----------



## Optimus Primer

HOMER said:


> p-tape not approved in so Cal for plastic pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> what is this Greenfield hanger to which you refer ?
> 
> thanks


I'm in florida. Plastic strap is fine. I've been with this company for 20 years and yet to see any fail.


----------



## Optimus Primer

LEAD INGOT said:


> Oh, and the cell core. I'm done with that crap.


in todays world with all the low bidders you'll never get a job if you spec sch 40.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

house plumber said:


> in todays world with all the low bidders you'll never get a job if you spec sch 40.


 Sadly enough, sometimes the market we have to compete in, has to force our hand. I hate that part of the game, not a very level playing surface.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

I don't like the strapping either, I cut boards and let the pipe rest one the 2x4 and strap it to the board. Also, it looks like you used a 3" San tee with a bushing in the end, I'm fine with the bushing but would never use a san tee on it's side. I always use a wye with a st45. 

It does look good though, you do take pride!


----------



## Optimus Primer

Michaelcookplum said:


> I don't like the strapping either, I cut boards and let the pipe rest one the 2x4 and strap it to the board. Also, it looks like you used a 3" San tee with a bushing in the end, I'm fine with the bushing but would never use a san tee on it's side. I always use a wye with a st45.
> 
> It does look good though, you do take pride!


Its a combo. Wye and 45. I know better than to put a tee on its side.

That looks nothing like a santee. A tee is too short. It wouldn't stick out on the other side of the truss like that if it were.


----------



## Bayside500

looks nice HP, i think i know "the other plumber" you are talking about LOL and no , it is not me


----------



## Optimus Primer

Bayside500 said:


> looks nice HP, i think i know "the other plumber" you are talking about LOL and no , it is not me


JB?


----------



## LEAD INGOT

house plumber said:


> Its a combo. Wye and 45. I know better than to put a tee on its side.
> 
> That looks nothing like a santee. A tee is too short. It wouldn't stick out on the other side of the truss like that if it were.


 I started using those long radius combo's last year. Some plumber, running a cable years from now will thank us.


----------



## Bayside500

house plumber said:


> JB?


 yes


----------



## U666A

Tommy plumber said:


> Good to see you're in there first. "First one in is the best dressed". I don't see any mechanical, electrical or sprinkler pipes in the trusses yet. It's good to get your sanitary done first.
> 
> Hopefully the 'lectrician won't ask you to move anything so he can put his cans up...


Actually it's "first OUT, best dressed" because by the time you're done finishing, the electrician has stolen all of your tools...

OP, fantastic work! Nice job HP! :thumbup:


----------



## Michaelcookplum

house plumber said:


> Its a combo. Wye and 45. I know better than to put a tee on its side.
> 
> That looks nothing like a santee. A tee is too short. It wouldn't stick out on the other side of the truss like that if it were.


It was hard to tell from the photo, I'm glad it's not a San tee. I personally don't like the combo wye, you can't get perfect grade. Old fashion wye and St 45 works the best!


----------



## Plumberman

I hit perfect grade with combos all the time...


----------



## Richard Hilliard

You are a craftsman ,way to go HP. Any person here should be proud to work with you and your workmanship.


----------



## Optimus Primer

me too. use a pitch bubble and you'll see nothing more or less than 1/8 on 3" and 1/4 on 2 "


----------



## Plumberman

All day long...

Nice work bro.


----------



## U666A

house plumber said:


> me too. use a pitch bubble and you'll see nothing more or less than 1/8 on 3" and 1/4 on 2 "


You can run 3" at 1/8"/ft?

Here it is 1/4"-ft up to 3", and even a 4" trap arm must be at 1/4". After the vent connection it can be 1/8"... Don't ask me why but Terry and Waldi will jam you up on that every time.

They are those kind of inspectors who think inspecting is a badazz job. They hang around with other inspectors and talk about inspecting... Then they go home and jerk off to "Roadhouse"

Oh wait, I'm thinking of bouncers... :blink:

:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer

*4.1 Slope of horizontal drainage piping.* Horizontal drainage piping shall be installed in uniform alignment at uniform slopes. The minimum slope of a horizontal drainage pipe shall be in accordance with Table 704.1. *

TABLE 704.1 SLOPE OF HORIZONTAL DRAINAGE PIPE* 

*SIZE
(inches) **MINIMUM SLOPE
(inch per foot) *21/2 or less 1/4 3 to 6 1/8 8 or larger 1/16


----------



## Plumberman

Studying for my Masters

No rest for the wicked...


----------



## ToUtahNow

SewerRatz said:


> You guys use primer?  I still see the lettering at the joints is why I ask. One thing there is an inspector up here that does not allow us to use reducing bushings, we have to use a reducing coupling. Other than that looks great. Thanks for sharing.


The newer reducing bushings are tapered and do not cause restrictions.

Mark


----------



## Redwood

house plumber said:


> yeah, try telling my boss that. Besides did you know ladders a racist? If you look you'll see a white guy working and a black man falling.


I'll have to remember that one...
One of my co-workers will love to hear that one... :laughing:

Great looking work HP...
As always....:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap

*Golf Clap*


----------



## Optimus Primer

Michaelcookplum said:


> It was hard to tell from the photo, I'm glad it's not a San tee. I personally don't like the combo wye, you can't get perfect grade. Old fashion wye and St 45 works the best!


Got to thinking about this statement today. It would be no different then using a 90 on its side. I don't understand why you have a hard time pitching a combo right.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Yeah so here is the work from the other plumber on the same job. And no it's not bayside500


----------



## Bayside500

house plumber said:


> Yeah so here is the work from the other plumber on the same job. And no it's not bayside500


but that could pass for my primer skills LOL


----------



## Optimus Primer

Bayside500 said:


> but that could pass for my primer skills LOL


Ah yours aren't that bad. Or are they...


----------



## smoldrn

Your piping looks neat, that's how I prime my stuff, too. Plumber #2's primer joints look about atypical for most people's work.


----------



## Tommy plumber

house plumber said:


> Yeah so here is the work from the other plumber on the same job. And no it's not bayside500
> 
> View attachment 10857
> 
> 
> View attachment 10858


 






Now that's more like it. Lots of couplings, purple primer dripping all over...:laughing:


----------



## Bayside500

house plumber said:


> Ah yours aren't that bad. Or are they...


depends on how bad they push me as far as time goes, i'm just saying............


----------



## Optimus Primer

Bayside500 said:


> depends on how bad they push me as far as time goes, i'm just saying............


Doesn't take anymore time to apply it right. Come on man, I taught you better than that.


----------



## Bayside500

house plumber said:


> Doesn't take anymore time to apply it right. Come on man, I taught you better than that.


:blink:


----------



## Optimus Primer

Bayside500 said:


> :blink:


:blink: What?


----------



## Phat Cat

When I read the thread title, I thought you had gone mad. Nice work. Very neat/clean looking. :thumbup: 

After seeing your pic, I would not have thought you would have taken such pride in your work. Apply make-up like you do the primer and you will do well sweetheart. By the way, stay out of the wind. :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM

house plumber said:


> Doesn't take anymore time to apply it right. Come on man, I taught you better than that.


 
I disagree, you said it took you guys 2 day to rough in the DWV. 

damn anal primer plumbers :laughing:


and the other guys needs to learn a few tricks, those couplings were not necessary


----------



## ILPlumber

Michaelcookplum said:


> I don't like the strapping either, I cut boards and let the pipe rest one the 2x4 and strap it to the board.


The homeowner will want to beat you about the head and face with the 2x4's you are using for support. 

Run hot water down that drain, wait 10 seconds......

what do you hear in the first floor ceiling? squeak .... squeak .... tick... tick.... pop... pop.. squeak....

supports should be hangers. I don't personally use strap but it's better than having a noisy drainage system on boards.


----------



## ironandfire

I like it. :icon_smile:


----------



## Optimus Primer

ILPlumber said:


> The homeowner will want to beat you about the head and face with the 2x4's you are using for support.
> 
> Run hot water down that drain, wait 10 seconds......
> 
> what do you hear in the first floor ceiling? squeak .... squeak .... tick... tick.... pop... pop.. squeak....
> 
> supports should be hangers. I don't personally use strap but it's better than having a noisy drainage system on boards.


 
Yep, right about the squeaking. Not to mention the time spent cutting them and nailing them then strapping to them. Hangers would look more professional and would rather use them, but once again in this day and age you have to watch what you spend. Plus, that plastic strap wont fail. I promise. If it does you can ban me. Not to mention you didn't say if you liked it or not.


----------



## Optimus Primer

GREENPLUM said:


> I disagree, you said it took you guys 2 day to rough in the DWV.
> 
> damn anal primer plumbers :laughing:
> 
> 
> and the other guys needs to learn a few tricks, those couplings were not necessary


2 days is good for 4 bathrooms, a bar sink, and a laundry. But he was only there for a day. I had to finish the pvc by myself. Finished today with pvc through the roof.


----------



## Everflow

I'm also one that don't like combos, if I need one I'll make it. The wye is way more handy in a lot of situations.


----------



## NYC Plumber

Combos save a joint and save labor. Just my opinion.


----------



## Widdershins

NYC Plumber said:


> Combos save a joint and save labor. Just my opinion.


Why do they cost more than buying a wye and a 45?


----------



## NYC Plumber

Widdershins said:


> Why do they cost more than buying a wye and a 45?


Im just saying a combo saves a joint or possibly two. I dont know if a wye an 1/8 bend is more expensive than a combo.
But you def save on labor on a big job by saving a lot of joints.


----------



## Widdershins

NYC Plumber said:


> Im just saying a combo saves a joint or possibly two. I dont know if a wye an 1/8 bend is more expensive than a combo.
> But you def save on labor on a big job by saving a lot of joints.


 It is more expensive.

Rolling up a Combo also means you have to cheat.


----------



## NYC Plumber

Widdershins said:


> It is more expensive.
> 
> Rolling up a Combo also means you have to cheat.


I dont know what u mean. All i do know is if you are saving joints your saving labor.
That formula stays constant.


----------



## Widdershins

NYC Plumber said:


> I dont know what u mean. All i do know is if you are saving joints your saving labor.
> That formula stays constant.


 When we roll up a a wye/45 we rotate it past center to create fall.

Can't do that with a combo.

You can create fall with a combo, but the reality is you're stressing the joint beyond it's intended capacity -- And when the glue finally kicks and sets, after 'training it' you're left with a glue joint with voids.


----------



## NYC Plumber

Widdershins said:


> When we roll up a a wye/45 we rotate it past center to create fall.
> 
> Can't do that with a combo.
> 
> You can create fall with a combo, but the reality is you're stressing the joint beyond it's intended capacity -- And when the glue finally kicks and sets, after 'training it' you're left with a glue joint with voids.


Maybe with glue, but we use o hub mostly here. There is enough deflection in a no hub joint where it doesnt make a difference. Same with bell and spigot joints as well.
I see what you mean with pvc though.


----------



## stillaround

Ok Ok OK..picture 2 ...trap doesnt have a riser...I found something wrong... its gonna leak...all over the place...and probably smell too...



nice work


----------



## stillaround

And in picture 3 what kind of cap was used on the end of the double combo??????


----------



## GREENPLUM

hard cap or permanent cap is what we call it , its a dead end


----------



## stillaround

GREENPLUM said:


> hard cap or permanent cap is what we call it , its a dead end


 I tried to enlarge...just checking if its a test cap...and then lower the big boom.....hp is getting off too easy...just cause it looks good and follows code...sheesh,...give me a break.


----------



## Cal

Excellent HP !!


----------



## FEDguy

Plummerman, Good luck with that test! I'll put money on you passing that test! Is the LA code based on the IPC?


----------



## Plumberman

FEDguy said:


> Plummerman, Good luck with that test! I'll put money on you passing that test! Is the LA code based on the IPC?


Thanks bud. Louisiana has it's own code. The Standard Plumbing Code is what we work under.

It resembles the UPC on some things, but that's about it.


----------



## rvaughnp

Where's the vent for the shower? Is it the 2" off the commode? And if it is... i suppoese your code allows a vent below the 45 of the drain?
Sorry, been a little busy.


>


----------



## Optimus Primer

rvaughnp said:


> Where's the vent for the shower? Is it the 2" off the commode? And if it is... i suppoese your code allows a vent below the 45 of the drain?
> Sorry, been a little busy.


yes the vent is the 2" coming off the water closet line. If we have a vent between the 2 fixtures, we're good.


----------



## gear junkie

Not sure but in the second pic on pg 2, it looks like you exceeded the boring max of 40% of the stud with that 3" pipe.


----------



## Optimus Primer

gear junkie said:


> Not sure but in the second pic on pg 2, it looks like you exceeded the boring max of 40% of the stud with that 3" pipe.


Not bearing so it doesnt matter. There were no 6" walls in the house. besides that's the one that the other guy did.


----------



## rvaughnp

> yes the vent is the 2" coming off the water closet line. If we have a vent between the 2 fixtures, we're good.


You don't have to roll the vent above the horizontal of the drain line it is venting?


----------



## Optimus Primer

rvaughnp said:


> You don't have to roll the vent above the horizontal of the drain line it is venting?


Nope.


----------



## gear junkie

house plumber said:


> Not bearing so it doesnt matter. There were no 6" walls in the house. besides that's the one that the other guy did.


load bearing is 25%, non load bearing is 40%.


----------



## Optimus Primer

gear junkie said:


> load bearing is 25%, non load bearing is 40%.


Nothing will be said about it. Like I said there were no 6" walls and the way the trusses were he had no choice to do it the way.


----------



## Optimus Primer

he had to stay tight in the rectangle opening for the ac guy.


----------



## Widdershins

house plumber said:


> he had to stay tight in the rectangle opening for the ac guy.


 You should buy him a new paint roller to primer with.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Widdershins said:


> You should buy him a new paint roller to primer with.


:laughing:. He knows it drives me nuts but he's so old he doesn't care anymore.


----------



## sikxsevn

IMO it's not really right to bash people overprimering fittings, so long as there arent giant runs or anything ridiculous like that. Some places require purple primer, and want to see it. I hate showing primer, but around here if you can't see that every joint has primer you will get a red tag


----------



## Widdershins

sikxsevn said:


> IMO it's not really right to bash people overprimering fittings, so long as there arent giant runs or anything ridiculous like that. Some places require purple primer, and want to see it. I hate showing primer, but around here if you can't see that every joint has primer you will get a red tag


 It's all done in good fun.

And yes, I had a job fail inspection because the primer wasn't visible.


----------



## Optimus Primer

sikxsevn said:


> IMO it's not really right to bash people overprimering fittings, so long as there arent giant runs or anything ridiculous like that. Some places require purple primer, and want to see it. I hate showing primer, but around here if you can't see that every joint has primer you will get a red tag


It's ok. The guy that did it isn't here reading this. So bash all you want. It wasn't my work. I'd call it quits if my work looked like that.


----------



## sikxsevn

house plumber said:


> It's ok. The guy that did it isn't here reading this. So bash all you want. It wasn't my work. I'd call it quits if my work looked like that.


Well, so long as we're all on the same page here, do you guys think he used enough primer?


----------



## mccmech

Do you guys ever try tinting your glue with the purple primer? That gives the inspector the color ring he wants & allows ya to use clear primer instead. This eliminates all the purple splatter.


----------



## sikxsevn

mccmech said:


> Do you guys ever try tinting your glue with the purple primer? That gives the inspector the color ring he wants & allows ya to use clear primer instead. This eliminates all the purple splatter.


While were at it, let's eliminate that pesky primer step alltogether *grins* *ducks*


----------



## Bayside500

mccmech said:


> Do you guys ever try tinting your glue with the purple primer? That gives the inspector the color ring he wants & allows ya to use clear primer instead. This eliminates all the purple splatter.


\

when i was a n00b helper, an oldtimer that i worked with used to do that to save time :blink:


----------



## Optimus Primer

Don't fling the dauber around like a wild man. That will eliminate the splatter. And yes to me, the other guy used too much primer. Kinda hard to tell in the pictures. I've come to realize if you take pride in your work the inspectors are less likely to bust your chops. Granted it does get covered up but the homeowner would like to see pride in a trades work. Then they tell their friends," Hey so and so plumbing company does neat work. Give them a call."


----------



## Optimus Primer

Bayside500 said:


> \
> 
> when i was n00b helper, an oldtimer that i worked with used to do that to save time :blink:


Back in 1982?


----------



## plbgbiz

Bayside500 said:


> \
> 
> when i was n00b helper, an oldtimer that i worked with used to do that to save time :blink:


Since when do noobs get helpers? :blink:


----------



## Bayside500

plbgbiz said:


> Since when do noobs get helpers? :blink:


comprehend much ?

i meant when i was a green helper


----------



## Ron

Great work HP, I won't pick on it, alot I see not in compliance under my code , stupid codes anyways. eh.

Looks good.


----------



## U666A

Ron said:


> Great work HP, I won't pick on it, alot I see not in compliance under my code , stupid codes anyways. eh.
> 
> Looks good.


Ron?!? Is that really you?!?


----------



## Ron

U666A said:


> Ron?!? Is that really you?!?


Yes sir


----------



## Phat Cat

Welcome back Ron! Hope the arm healed and you are back for good. :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz

Bayside500 said:


> comprehend much ?
> 
> i meant when i was a green helper


Just my feeble attempt at humor. :jester:

Maybe I should stick to fixing toilets and give up on comedy.


----------



## Ron

PlumbCrazy said:


> Welcome back Ron! Hope the arm healed and you are back for good. :yes:



The arm is stronger then ever, and gets better everyday.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Redwood

Ron said:


> The arm is stronger then ever, and gets better everyday.
> 
> Thanks for your response.


Good to hear buddy! :thumbup:


----------



## rvaughnp

Mathematically… if to get that pretty stripe takes 3 seconds longer, on average per joint, to make than just coating past the hub. And let’s say we would have 70 joints (20- 90's, 10- tee's) per small residential job… that’s a total of 3 ½ minutes extra. 
Nice job.:thumbup:


----------



## mccmech

sikxsevn said:


> While were at it, let's eliminate that pesky primer step alltogether *grins* *ducks*



Didn't realize I was in the presence of such "greatness". I humbly apologize for my question. i will now sit back & quietly learn from all the experts who know the trade, paying special attention to your "pearls". :yes:


----------



## Optimus Primer

No fighting on my thread. This is the happy thread.


----------



## mccmech

house plumber said:


> No fighting on my thread. This is the happy thread.



No fighting, just aknowledging the presence of wonderfulness. I have always held that 10 guys will do a job 10 different ways. Is 1 better than another? As long as it passes code, then no. So again, I bow my head to the greatness.:yes:


----------



## plbgbiz

house plumber said:


> No fighting on my thread. This is the happy thread.


spoil sport.


----------



## Optimus Primer

mccmech said:


> No fighting, just aknowledging the presence of wonderfulness. I have always held that 10 guys will do a job 10 different ways. Is 1 better than another? As long as it passes code, then no. So again, I bow my head to the greatness.:yes:


No bowing to greatness, unless it's to me, on my thread.


----------



## mccmech

house plumber said:


> No bowing to greatness, unless it's to me, on my thread.


You 'da man HP! Love ya. Love yer wife's pic. too! LOL.:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer

mccmech said:


> You 'da man HP! Love ya. Love yer wife's pic. too! LOL.:whistling2:


Thats yor wife. But i wouldnt claim her either.


----------



## plbgbiz

house plumber said:


> Thats yor wife. But i wouldnt claim her either.


Didn't need an ISO to see that coming. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer

mccmech said:


> You 'da man HP! Love ya. Love yer wife's pic. too! LOL.:whistling2:


Thanks for recognizing.


----------



## Widdershins

house plumber said:


> Don't fling the dauber around like a wild man. That will eliminate the splatter.


 I shake the dauber inside of the pipe to get rid of the excess primer.


----------



## Widdershins

Ron said:


> Yes sir



Shiot.

It just might be time to move on afterall.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Widdershins said:


> I shake the dauber inside of the pipe to get rid of the excess primer.


Me too. I do that to rid the dauber of the remnants I couldn't shake off in the primer can.


----------



## Redwood

I bet you pour out some of every new can too.... :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins

house plumber said:


> Me too. I do that to rid the dauber of the remnants I couldn't shake off in the primer can.


 I also pour a little hot glue into the primer can to thicken it up a bit.

Primer runs and streaks drive me nuts.


----------



## Widdershins

Redwood said:


> I bet you pour out some of every new can too.... :laughing:


 Absolutely.

I'm anal enough that I carry purple Sharpies on my truck so I can draw a bead around piping installed in exposed areas.

I really hate primer -- Use a decent hot glue and primer isn't even necessary.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Redwood said:


> I bet you pour out some of every new can too.... :laughing:


Nope just shake it off. Although I have taken some .22 loads for the powder nail guns and put like 6 in a row about a foot apart. Run primer from end to end with a little start trail and light it. And run.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Widdershins said:


> I also pour a little hot glue into the primer can to thicken it up a bit.
> 
> Primer runs and streaks drive me nuts.


runs drive me nuts too. I call them purple worms.


----------



## The Watermen

Nice Job Mate. Would only say to exclude all visible writing. Primer is illegal in Australia for plumbing but we still use it in certain situations. Are your reducing bushes tapered or central? They look central from here... or is it trick of photography?


----------



## Optimus Primer

Cant. The inspector has to see the writing to verify I used approved pipe.


----------

